# Just picked up a 1966 Stingray (copper)



## Vwbeck (Jan 20, 2017)

Just put together a one owner 1966 coppertone de-luxe Stingray.
This is a first of many I hope to by in the next few months.

Would like to buy a nice 63-65 Lime next if any one would like to sell one.
PM me


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 21, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 21, 2017)

Great ride. Like the seat with the coppertone color.


----------



## Rollo (Jan 21, 2017)

... That's a beauty ... Congrats! ...


----------



## Nashman (Jan 22, 2017)

Vwbeck said:


> View attachment 412348 View attachment 412347 View attachment 412346 View attachment 412345 Just put together a one owner 1966 coppertone de-luxe Stingray.
> This is a first of many I hope to by in the next few months.
> 
> Would like to buy a nice 63-65 Lime next if any one would like to sell one.
> PM me



Gotta dig that seat!


----------



## Vwbeck (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank you all.
It's been about 6-7 years since I was into stingrays and back then there was a Schwinn Classic bike web page that was a great place to find info and buy and sell section.
What is a good web page for stingray fans besides this web page.
This web page is good, I was just hoping to find more sites.
Wanted to go to Long Beach today for the bike swap meet buts it's raining in California.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 22, 2017)

Love that color. You are the man


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jan 23, 2017)

WOW,  Killer Coppertone !!


----------



## stoney (Jan 23, 2017)

Great bike, love the leopard seat with the coppertone. Congrats on your find, I know you were looking.


----------



## Vwbeck (Jan 23, 2017)

New goodies for the 66 stingray.


----------



## Artweld (Feb 5, 2017)

Awesome just totally awesome way of putting it all together, great work


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 5, 2017)

Beauty right there.


----------

